# PCGH 10/2008: Extended zum Thema Retro-Gaming und Freeware



## PCGH_Marco (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wir planen gerade das nächste Extended, darin soll es um Freeware-Spiele, Mods und natürlich Retro-Gaming gehen. Folgende Themen haben wir uns bereits überlegt: Konsolenspiele, Kostenlose Spiele, *Commodore-Special*, *Alte PC-Spiele*, *Wissen: Technik alter Spiele*, *Remakes*, Browserspiele und Maps & Mods.

Was gehört eurer Meinung noch in das Extended? Welches Spiel darf nicht fehlen? Habt weitere Ideen? 

Danke
Marco


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

Was auf keinen fall fehlen darf ist "Blobby Volley". ^^

Ansonsten fallen mir zum Thema Retro so gute Klassiker ein wie: 
Civilisation 1 (PC), California Games (C64), North & South (Atari, C64)


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. Juli 2008)

ich wöllt mal gern wissen ob man pila auf heutigen pcs vernünftig zum laufen bringt (das spiel war zu seiner zeit, vom speed der cpu abhängig) oder wie steht es um frog(s, war das mit oder ohne s?) oder grand prix 2

mit Konsolenspielen kann ich persönlich nicht viel anfangen.... da doch lieber dos-games... da fällt mir noch die alte prince of persia reihe ein


----------



## Merty (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde in ein Retro gehören nicht nur der C64 sondern auch die anderen beliebten Kisten aus dieser Zeit, z. B. Apple II, ZX Spektrum von TI, Atari 600/800 XL, Z81.
Ein kleiner Roundup über die Leistungsfähig dieser alten Kisten wäre doch toll.

Außerdem wäre es schön wenn auch ein oder zwei gute Adventure-Spiele aus der Zeit aufgenommen werden würden. Ich denke da z. B. an Transylvania, Mask of the Sun, Robin Hood etc.  Alles tolle Textadventure mit Grafik. Auch die reinen Textadventure wie z.B. die ZORK-Reihe darf da meiner Meinung nach nicht fehlen.

Gute Action-Spiele aus der Zeit waren für mich Robotron und Blue Max. Auf dem Apple II waren meine Lieblingsspiele Conan the Barbarian und Willy Byte in Digital Dimension.


----------



## Darkness08 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

Also als absoluter Klassiker gilt aufjedenfall das gute alte Anno 1602 
und die Spiele Tombraider 1-5 die aufjedenfall auch klasse waren wo wir auch schon bei Remakes wären da es ja zum 1. Tombraider titel bereits das remake Anniversary gibt. Noch ein guter Klassiker wäre Diablo II + die Erweiterung LoD und das alte Siedler II wovon es ja auch ein Remake gibt.

Das wäre dann mein Beitrag zur nächsten Ausgabe.

MfG Darkness


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2008)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> Also als absoluter Klassiker gilt aufjedenfall das gute alte Anno 1602
> und die Spiele Tombraider 1-5 die aufjedenfall auch klasse waren wo wir auch schon bei Remakes wären da es ja zum 1. Tombraider titel bereits das remake Anniversary gibt. Noch ein guter Klassiker wäre Diablo II + die Erweiterung LoD und das alte Siedler II wovon es ja auch ein Remake gibt.
> ...


 ... und als Schmankerl die Vollversion von Diablo II - Lord of Destruction. Diablo II gabs ja vor längerer Zeit mal als Heftvollversion im Schwestermagazin PC Games.


----------



## Basti2007 (28. Juli 2008)

Nolf 1+2 !!!,

Stunts, the Dig und Machines Wired for War!


----------



## Taigao (28. Juli 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach darf auf keinen Fall nen Artikel über die Monkey Island Reihe fehlen oder Generell über Lucasarts Adventure zb: Loom war einfach nur Goil aufem Amiga
Was auch noch nen Beitrag werd wäre ist Oil Imperium war auch super.
Gruß euer Taigao


----------



## redfalcon (28. Juli 2008)

_Wie_ Retro? 80er? 90er? frühe 2000er?

Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 darf aber nicht fehlen


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde F-Zero (S-NES) sollte nicht fehlen ! Es war zu damaligen Zeiten ein echtes Spielvergnügen und das für Stunde um Stunde !




Mfg Micha


----------



## DerZwerg (28. Juli 2008)

auf jeden fall muss gobliins drin sein


----------



## Jägermeister (29. Juli 2008)

Monkey Island wäre cool.
Eines der besten Spiele überhaupt.
Natürlich auch North & South.
Das sind Spiele die man nie vergisst, wenn man sie gespielt hat.


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2008)

age of empires 1


----------



## Rocko (29. Juli 2008)

Jägermeister schrieb:


> Monkey Island wäre cool.
> Eines der besten Spiele überhaupt.
> Natürlich auch North & South.
> Das sind Spiele die man nie vergisst, wenn man sie gespielt hat.


 
Genau!

Monkey Island ist nen muss!
War geil... damals noch 4 Disketten Monkey Island 1, 11 Disketten Monkey Island 2 aufm Amiga. Bootzeit ca. 2 Minuten, lol 
Indiana Jones 3+4 waren eigentlich auch solche Klassiker.

Und Xenon 2 find ich auch son Game, was damals auf den leistungsschwachen PCs gezockt wurde.

Also ich fände, son bißchen Amiga Retro könntet ihr auch mit einbauen.
Gab ja schliesslich mehrere Amiga Versionen allá "Amiga 500", "Amiga 700". Wo waren die Unterschiede, wie gut war die Hardware im Vergleich damals, was war das aus?

Spreng vielleicht den Rahmen, aber wäre mal nen Denkvorschlag! 
Für alle damaligen Amiga Zocker *g*


----------



## elianda (30. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man nicht unbedingt Sachen aufkochen, die eh schon in jeder andren Zeitschrift gehyped werden.
Es gibt auch eine Menge alter Spiele die heutzutage etwas mehr vergessen sind, damals aber Top waren.
z.B. 
Archon auf dem C64
Boulderdash
Elite
Gauntlet mit dieser unglaublichen Anzahl von Gegnern auf dem Schirm
Zaxxon - isometrischer Weltraumshooter
Bubble Bobble - vor allem im Multiplayer
Turrican - der allgemeine Impact des Spiels

Auf dem PC:
Descent - erstes echtes voll-3D Spiel
Prince of Persia - VGA Grafik, fuer damalige Verhaeltnisse ausgesprochen gut animierte Spielfigur.
Rogue (ja das ganz alte), da sieht man noch diese Brettspiel - Computerspielverknuepfung.
Worms - damals kaum aufgefallen... (Scorched Earth war nicht auf lustig gemacht)
Stunts/4D Sports Driving
Tyrian als extrem abwechslungsreichen Upscroll Shooter (Xenon 2 wurde ja hier schon irgendwo genannt)
Wing Commander I

das ganze kann man noch viel weiter fortsetzen, aber ich wollte noch was zu Technik von Spielen sagen.
Auf was wollt ihr da genau raus?
Solche Sachen wie Sprites+Multiplexing, Parallax Scrolling, 8 Wege Scrolling usw. ?


----------



## riedochs (30. Juli 2008)

C&C1 darf nicht fehlen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (30. Juli 2008)

Also gute Spiele waren:
-Turok
-Das Spiel zum 17. james Bond Film für´s N64 (ich hab keine Ahnung ob das indiziert ist oder nicht, daher nicht der korrekte Titel)
-Earth Siege
-Earth Siege 2
-Free Space 

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2008)

Aufm PC:
X-Wing (W95 Edition)
Schlips Kämpfer (W95 Edition) (gabs als Bundle zusammen mit XvT Flight School)
Flügel Kommandant 1+2 mit Updates, optimalerweise die Kilrathi Saga.
Descent (1+2) wurd ja schon genannt, Mech Warrior noch.

[highlight]und ganz besonders wichtig, _DAS_ Ultimative SPiel:
Master of Orion 2[/highlight]

Und ebenso wichtig: Windows for Workgroups 3.11 mit IE4 sowie der komplette 32bit IE4 mit NT4 Shell Update (das Teil ist so dermaßen selten, da muss ich jedesmal wirklich suchen, bis ich das gefundne hab, Shellupdate für w95 gibts ja an jeder Ecke)...
Wenn bedarf besteht, den kompletten IE4 mit NT4 Shell Update hätte ich irgendwo auf irgendeiner Platte...

Nur ein paar Beispiele


----------



## winhistory (16. September 2008)

Age of Empires 1 spiele ich heute noch öfters mit nen Kumpel. Man muss nur auf Vista verzichten. Neben leichten Grafikfehler mit den Fog-of-War läßt die F3 Taste das Spiel abstürzen. Die Taste ist aber irrsinnig wichtig, es ist die Pause, da sonst das Spiel irgendwann asynchron läuft und abbricht.

Auf 3.11 läuft auch der IE 5, schau in den winhistory.de downloads. aber der browser ist wertlos, der kommt mit den heutigen Seiten nicht mehr klar, und der 16 bitter neigt eh zum abstürzen. Das Shell Update ist für NT 3.51, was du meinst ist ne andere Shell wie Caldera?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

Ich meinte Windows NT4 mit der 98er Shell.
Der IE4 mit der NT Shell ist sehr selten, den findet man nicht mehr soo einfach im Web, das was man meist findet ist der mit der 9x Shell...


----------

